# Wlan empfang extrem schlecht, selbst neben dem Router



## scheaza (10. Januar 2014)

Servus,

also zuerst mal ein paar allgemeine Informationen:

-Laptop Acer 5750g/wlan karte ist eine Intel Centrino N6230
-Router einmal ein Speedport 503v, und ein edimax 0815 switch
-mit allen anderen Geräten habe ich besten Empfang

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Selbst wenn ich neben meinem Router sitze erreiche ich max. 3 Striche, meistens eher 1 o2. Wenn ich mich weiter entferne bricht die Verbindung ab.
Ich habe auch schon einiges versucht:
- wlan karte getauscht [keinerlei verbesserung]
- Abdeckung an der Laptop Unterseite entfernt, da diese mit Alufolie versehen ist [keine Verbesserung]
- Ich habe auch ein paar "tweaks" versucht in Windows versucht, diese führten aber zu keiner Verbesserung [da das schon etwas her ist kann ich leider nicht mehr genau sagen was ich versucht habe]

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen  Als alter LAN-Hase hab ich nämlich rel. wenig Ahnung mit Wlan configs 

greets scheaza


----------



## scheaza (13. Januar 2014)

Wirklich niemand eine Idee? Mich würd's doch wundern wenn ich hier keine Hilfe finde


----------



## Heretic (13. Januar 2014)

Zeigt der Lappi den das selbe verhalten in anderen Netzwerken ?
Vilt ist das ganze Bauartbedingt , z.B durch interne Stromleitung usw die stören.

Auch ggf mit einem USB Wlan stick testen.


----------



## scheaza (13. Januar 2014)

Ja das Verhalten ist in jedem Netzwerk gleich, ob zuhause, bei Freunden oder am Flughafen, immer keinen - sehr schlechten Empfang.
Wenn das ganze bauartbedingt wäre müssten ja alle Laptops der Baureihe betroffen sein, aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Beschwerden von anderen Nutzern finden können. 
Mit Wlan Stick hab ich keinerlei Probleme 

Ich fürchte das ganze läuft auf irgend einen Windows bug hinaus, vermute ich zumindest schon seit längerem.


----------



## Deeron (13. Januar 2014)

In die Energie(spar)optionen des Laptops gehen und dort für jeden Modus (Akku/Netz) Höchstleistung für den Wlan-Adapter wählen. Hat bei mir und mehreren meiner Freunde geholfen.


----------



## scheaza (13. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, aber auf diese Idee bin ich auch schonmals gestoßen (leider ohne Erfolg)


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2014)

Vllt mal schauen ob du noch einen aktuelleren Treiber findest für die WLAN karte
Evtl sogar mal windoof neu installieren


----------



## scheaza (13. Januar 2014)

Den aktuellsten Treiber hab ich drauf 

Windows hab ich ja schonmal neu installiert, allerdings gab es keinerlei Änderungen. Es kann aber sein das ich bald eine SSD einbaue, dann wärs zumindest noch ne Chance


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2014)

Denke nicht.  Dann weich doch auf den USB Stück aus wenn du jetzt bald alles durch probiert hast


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Januar 2014)

Besteht das Problem erst seit kurzer Zeit? Wenn ja, was hast du verändert, irgendwelche Updates installiert? Vielleicht mal einen älteren Treiber probieren.


----------



## scheaza (13. Januar 2014)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Denke nicht.  Dann weich doch auf den USB Stück aus wenn du jetzt bald alles durch probiert hast



Ja werd ich wohl müssen  Mich nervt nur, dass ich so ein Problem nicht gebacken kriege, nichtmal mit der Hilfe von google 



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Besteht das Problem erst seit kurzer Zeit? Wenn ja, was hast du verändert, irgendwelche Updates installiert? Vielleicht mal einen älteren Treiber probieren.



Das Problem besteht schon seit dem Kauf des Laptops, jetzt ist natürlich die Frage angebracht: Warum hat der Kollege das Ding nicht einfach innerhalb der Garantiezeit eingeschickt und einen auf Blondine [Emanzipation und so] gemacht? Naja ich hatte den Laptop meistens in der Schule oder Zuhause am Kabel, da ich Wlan also nicht oft benötigt habe wars mir relativ egal. Da ich jetzt aber oft unterwegs bin und wirklich Wlan brauche hätte ich gerne den Comfort einer internen Karte


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Januar 2014)

Da scheint was im Busch zu sein. Ich denke du kommst um einen Wlan Stick nicht herum, da gibt es aber Modelle, die keinen Zentimeter aus dem USB Port ragen, da geht bis auf den Port kein Komfort verloren


----------



## scheaza (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, da wirst du wahrscheinlich recht haben  

Soeinen hab ich schon, von TP-Link, aber der ist eben rel. langsam und ist mir schon mal ausm slot gefallen


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2014)

Google ist voll davon mit deinem Laptop und WLAN.  Hast das aktuellste Bios auf dem Rechner? Welches windoof hast du und welchen Treiber zur Zeit


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Januar 2014)

Kosten ja nicht die Welt die Wlan Stick in Nano Größe


----------



## mrfloppy (13. Januar 2014)

www.acer.de/ac/de/DE/content/drivers für  ein aktuelles Bios falls noch nicht geschen
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=3315&DwnldID=23491&lang=deu&iid=dc_rss  für einen aktuelleren WLAN treiber


----------



## Deeron (14. Januar 2014)

Schonmal aufgeschraubt und geschaut ob die Antennenanschlüsse noch angeschlossen sind?


----------



## Bulldo (14. Januar 2014)

Hatte ich auch schon mal des Problem aber keine Lösung gefunden


----------



## robbe (14. Januar 2014)

Manchmal lassen sich die internen Karten auch austasuchen, war bei meinen Laptops bis jetzt immer der Fall. Befindet sich meistens hinter ner Wartungsklappe.


----------



## DerFoehn (14. Januar 2014)

Er hat die Wlan Karte bereits getauscht.


----------



## scheaza (14. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab gestern nochmal die alte Wlan Karte eingebaut und die Anschlüsse vertauscht [ main und aux, sind jetzt falsch herum drinne] 
Jetzt hab ich lustigerweise schonmal eine Verbesserung.

Heute werde ich nochmal den Laptop ganz auseinandernehmen und nachsehen wie es um die Antennenverkabelung aussieht


----------



## DerFoehn (14. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## scheaza (17. Januar 2014)

So ich hab ganz vergessen hier mal nen Bericht abzugeben, hab den Laptop komplett auseinandergenommen, das Ergebnis war leider relativ ernüchternd. Acer hat nen ganz guten job gemacht, alles da wo es sein soll, keine Anzeivhen auf kabelbrüche oder einen Stecker der sich gelöst hat etc.

Das einzigste was jetzt noch fehlerhadt sein könnte sind kalte Lötstellen oä. Aber die Arbeit alles durchzumessen mach ich jetzt nichtmehr. 

Der Wlan empfang hat sich zumindest etwas verbessert, es geht jetzt schon im ganzen Zimmer! 

Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder.


Danke für eure Ideen!, schade,dass es nun doch was kompliziertes ist :/


----------

